# Any god of war fans here?



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all. 
I am playing the god of war HD collection for the past few days.

I havent completed it yet.I have reached till atlas's challenge.But i must say this game is really an epic one.Till now i never got bored.The story is intriguing.Visuals(noting that it was released for ps2) is awesome.It seems it made a better use of the ps2.

Gameplay wise its a mixture of DMC & POP.But in a refined manner.Not to forget the amazing music.

Any suggestions and discussions are welcome.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

Count me in. I have purely bought both my Sony consoles for playing the God of War titles. It's that EPIC. I suggest you also don't miss out on the God of War: Origins, as they serve as a good storyline which bridge the gap between God of War 1 & 2 (Ghost of Sparta) and also as a prequel to the first God of War (Chains of Olympus). You can finally conclude with the jaw-droppingly amazing God of War III. 

What difficulty are you playing it on?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2012)

^^i started at normal.In the middle stages got my ass kicked multiple times.The game gave me a trophy saying "Getting my ass kicked" and gave me an option whether i want to play in easy settings. I Sincerely obliged.
Will try the harder settings later.
Same happened with UC2 started with hard mode in middle got so many times kicked(jungle level) that i had to shift to normal.But that i think was due to the weird controls.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

I got my ass whooped at The Challenge of Atlas level. It was so freakin' frustrating, I was almost on the verge of breaking my controller. 

This is the part I'm talking about: 

[youtube]slPl9bDLJDY[/youtube]

The initial rope crossing part had literally made a hair tearing experience for me. 

I was provided the opportunity to switch to lower difficulty multiple times, but I didn't submit.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2012)

Once I unerstand this one then I may try the next one in normal. But the music is ethan really brilliant.Do you remember the first time you arrived at the battlefield of athens and that desert level.It gave a movie like experience.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have played both GOW titles(chains of olympus and ghost of sparta) released for PSP. And i love it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

quan chi said:


> Once I unerstand this one then I may try the next one in normal. But the music is ethan really brilliant.Do you remember the first time you arrived at the battlefield of athens and that desert level.It gave a movie like experience.


The music gives you a larger than life feeling. You haven't experienced anything, until you play God of War III. It's OST just kicks ass and takes names.


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

Count me in. I finished God of War 1 and 2 on my PC. 
*And imo your question about such great game is insulting it.
 Any mod there to change title.*


----------



## Sarath (Feb 7, 2012)

Bought my PS3 for GoW3. 
It one of the best out there


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The music gives you a larger than life feeling. You haven't experienced anything, until you play God of War III. It's OST just kicks ass and takes names.


The nice touch of that piano ethan the piano or whatever that is in the background!!!Amazing.yeah true larger than life feeling.Ign was right about that oscar thing.But people say gow3 is not that great.Has some small flaws in the story,Gow 2 is the best.



Kola2842 said:


> Count me in. I finished God of War 1 and 2 on my PC.
> *And imo your question about such great game is insulting it.
> Any mod there to change title.*



Ok then lets name it Thread for Kratos's deciples.




Sarath said:


> Bought my PS3 for GoW3.
> It one of the best out there



have you played the formers?


----------



## Alok (Feb 7, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I got my ass whooped at The Challenge of Atlas level. It was so freakin' frustrating, I was almost on the verge of breaking my controller.
> 
> This is the part I'm talking about:
> 
> ...



first shield was easy to find ,
 but second one where we use that stone box to open door, make my mind blow


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2012)

I liked the way I played. When I played God of War 1, I really had no idea what kratos is and I wasn't able to judge either gods or Kratos. Same was with GoW2. But if you play the prequels, the things will never be the same. Frankly, I would recommend playing the way the games came out. Certain level of mysteriousness of the characters and on the past is always good. Then again, it might be just me.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2012)

^^sorry couldnt get you.do you mean playing chains of olympus first then gow 1 and so on.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Vamsi means playing the games in the order they released, and not chronologically. It doesn't matter how you play it, the series would definitely leave a mark on you. 



> The nice touch of that piano ethan the piano or whatever that is in the background!!!Amazing.yeah true larger than life feeling.Ign was right about that oscar thing.But people say gow3 is not that great.Has some small flaws in the story,Gow 2 is the best.


Every game has it's flaws, even the ones rated 10/10. God of War III, to me, was the absolute pinnacle in terms of visual narration and sheer brutality. If you think Ninja Gaiden II's dismemberment was heavy, then wait till you see how Kratos decapitates every single God in this game. Forget what others say and try not to focus too much on it. When I got the console, I never looked at any ratings, but I only longed for the bloody disc to be in there. I can assure you, nay, I can guarantee you, that God of War III will just blow you away. 

Keep your progress updated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

GOW is the best game in hack&slash & has also got GOTY award in the past.
I have played GOW 1 but couldn't complete GOW 2


----------



## techbulb (Feb 8, 2012)

I have only played gow 3 but it was epic i have finished it at all the difficulties .

peace out ;-D


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2012)

Reached the challenge of poseidon level.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2012)

The poseidon level was much complex than the previous one.Blades has been upgraded fully.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 10, 2012)

quan chi said:


> have you played the formers?



Of course on the PS2. Everyone I know also has. It's just too good to miss.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2012)

Exactly though it is true that the gameplay is highly inspired from DMC and pop series but still it is more engaging than the other two.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 10, 2012)

I felt it to be pretty different from DMC. DMC is very unforgiving.

GoW redefined epic. It's massive, the music is heaven and the story is very good.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone played dante's inferno? it is so strikingly similar to GOW!


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2012)

Completed this one.The last level of tower climbing in the path of hades was very annoying.Got 68% trophy collection lol.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2012)

How did you fare against the clone fight?


----------



## RBX (Feb 12, 2012)

Have played GOW1, Ghost of Sparta, GOW2 and loved them. Left GOW2 around exams, not sure why I didn't start playing it again, maybe the things with wings were a little messy.

This definitely is a great game, often makes me realize that I'm a novice gamer.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How did you fare against the clone fight?



Just keep them mashing!and in between go and hug kratos's wife and daughter.eventually it will conclude.

Btw even this loosely pop inspired game has a flaw.

Kratos has been cursed and he carries the ashes of his sins.But when the game goes to the cutscenes towards the end then how come his body is not white?(Note he has not defeated ares yet then how he has been forgiven)

and most important how many medusas does the greek mythology have? here almost in every alternate level you have more than one.


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2012)

Can I directly play GOW III. Or should I start from I, for story!! 

Not very interested to play games with dated graphics


----------



## techbulb (Feb 13, 2012)

I only played gow 3 and it did'nt bother me that i did'nt entirely  know the story of 1&2 if you want you can search the storyline 

peace out ;-D


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2012)

GOW 2 started.


----------



## ritvij (Feb 13, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Bought my PS3 for GoW3.
> It one of the best out there



me too. just a bit difference.. just played two titles on my ps2 gow n gow 2 and sold it to buy the ps3.. gow 3  EPIC!!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

wished these were released for pc...


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2012)

It seems with gow2 sm has pushed the capabilities of ps2 even further. Anyways playing it in normal.Beaten the first boss.


----------



## ineedcoupon (Feb 13, 2012)

I have played God of war 1 in my PC, Srsly a epic game for serious gamers  Yet to play the 2nd part


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

abhidev said:


> wished these were released for pc...



officially by SONY is not possible


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2012)

zeus was nowhere present in the first game atleast physically.Btw who was that mysterious grave digger in the first game? was it zeus?


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

^^yes GRAVE Digger was Zeus.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 17, 2012)

ineedcoupon said:


> I have played God of war 1 in my PC, Srsly a epic game for serious gamers  Yet to play the 2nd part



u can play it with psx2 emulator 
i was playing god of war 1


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2012)

Reached till the middle of the game.It seems gow 2 is longer and better than the gow1.

Icarus and persues were a forced character in this game but still i would say tey were a nice addition for making the protagonist fun to play.


----------



## revolt (Feb 24, 2012)

The phoenix'x chamber is one frustrating level. have you crossed that yet?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2012)

just reached there.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 25, 2012)

Completed gow 2.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2012)

Playing gow 3 and pure epic is the word till now.

Well i am playing this one on hard mode. It took me around one and a half hrs to beat hades.


----------



## Renny (Mar 7, 2012)

Which is the toughest bit in GOW II for you guys? For me its protect the translator.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 26, 2012)

Completed gow3 in hard mode.


----------

